# Delta Rocket Ray Lights.



## ufopilot (Jun 12, 2008)

I've noticed that Schwinn is now putting reproduction Rocket Ray headlights on there retro bikes. There web site has no contact info.Does anyone out there have any knowledge or contact info to find out if these lights can be purchased? I may be in the dark about this but I can't locate any sellers for these lights.Would be nice to be able to get them.JT


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 12, 2008)

i've never even seen those lights can you get us a picture


----------



## akikuro (Jun 12, 2008)

Is this the light being discussed?

http://www.schwinnbike.com/products/bikes_detail.php?id=1023


----------



## fourstarbikes (Jun 20, 2008)

*they look nothing like*

a real rocket ray


----------



## silvercreek (Aug 29, 2012)

Could this possibly be a reproduction? They just sold one that they used the same exact picture for their listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELTA-ROCKE...362?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2321b21942


----------



## mruiz (Aug 29, 2012)

The Schwinnstore? Hummm


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 29, 2012)

No Thanks...

I'll restore mine for way less than a Buck 95.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 29, 2012)

mruiz said:


> The Schwinnstore? Hummm




No, it's "THE SCHWINNSTORE, WE DON'T KNOW WHAT THAT CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS FOR!"


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nice repro Delta Rocket Rays*

Wondering if anyone has tried one of these. Look just like the $195 lights, but for $90. Seller says he has several. I believe this would be correct for my girl's '55 Colson/Evans Commander...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150919997354?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------

